# Commission: Eldar Farseer



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So this is my first thread, so be kind to me please!~
One of our friends wanted an Eldar Farseer painted in the Ulthwe fashion without the bleached bone. Other than that, I have creative license over it and that made me happy since I've been dying to paint Eldar models. (I have a Daemons and DE army).

He wants the sword to be "lightsaber" looking and a blue flame in his other hand with the black armor and whatever else I wanted to do with it. For the cape, I'm planning to do a twilight fade from light blue/white at the bottom all the way to black at the top of the cape and with stars and a moon. So wish me luck! I have a LONG ways to go with this model to be done. I promise it will look different at the end. :biggrin:

Here are some pics so far and I'll be posting more as I go. If I'm lucky, I'll be done with this by this weekend, but other things come up, so the reality of it is that I'll be done with it by next week, which is still a pretty good turn around I think.

Anyways, I started with a Grey primer and now got in black where I need for the time being and Scab Red for my creative touch, I think it will go well with blue and actually contrast it. The eyes are Scab with a touch of Blood Red, doesn't show too well through the picture. And I'm in the process of putting down layers of really thinned down Skull White to go where I eventually want lighter colors and/or white. The green sploch is from GS since the model's pewter and didn't fit right.

I hope this goes well and it will be great as I get feed back as I go. Thanks!~


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

looking like a good start, didn't realize how much that primer shined lol.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's the reason why I don't like Rustoleum that much and knew I should have gone with the Krylon white. *sigh* oh well. Painting's still going okay. We'll see how the end product is.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Wal-Mart hardware section .. $.68 rattle can of flat white spray paint.. Best Primer I've found out there so far. It coats, it sticks, it's tough, it doesn't chip or clog detail. It comes in different colors.. Nuff said.

FFX


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

lol. I usually use the Krylon white or black primer, but Drannith decided we should use the Rustoleum since there was white and black going on the actual model.  So I was just kind of complaining at him. 

But what is the brand of the primer you use FFX???


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

I personally *love* P3 spraypaints (adore them, completely  )


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

CHS Doomseer. Nice model, I own two myself. Looking forward to seeing this one worked on.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

No wonder I couldn't find it anywhere!!! Thanks Djinn...wait...OMG!!! It's DJINN!!! *snaps hypothetical paparrazzi picturs of Djinn* :biggrin:

Not working on it tonight. My lower back's killing me for cleaning the whole house almost all by myself. Though last night I got the helm to be like the back of the cloak, so slowly making progress.

Plans on a short road trip tomorrow (for more paints and maybe models >.< ), so I'll be working more on the model starting Monday.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=36

One thing I can see from your paints is they almost look as if they are a bit thick. Might add a couple drops of water or paint additive to it to thin is some.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, I went and saw the picture. 

And yes I did thin down the paint, yes even the black, but I think it's becuase the primer was on so thick that the paint looks like it picked it up a bit. I might end up stripping it after I see a little bit more done to it and repriming it this time with white and repainting it. >.<


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fair enough. Still looking forward to seeing this done!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Djinn!!!~ I have big shoes to fill it seems, since it's coming from a guy that owns "too much eldar". :biggrin: *is now intimidated* :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only around 25000 points


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Only around 25000 points


I hope you have a good job to pay the mortgage off from buying all them 

Looking good so far, I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Okay, I have a question that's completely unrelated to my painting. Though I will be posting more pics later tonight after I work on the model some more.

Q: Anybody know of anybody or want to trade the wings and haywire blaster/heat lances? I have bat wings and heat lances I want to trade for the feathered wings and haywire blasters.

I know I already have a thread up in the "trading area" but I don't think enough people are looking over there. Please send me a PM if you know of anyone that would want to make this trade. Thanks!!!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Okay, so here's what I've done so far tonight, the back cape took me 30 min. to do. >.< Yes I know this could have been easier with an airbrush, but I've only been using brushes so far and I think it turned out pretty good. We do have 3 airbrushes, but I haven't gotten myself to use them since it's in the HOT garage. >.<

I wanted to ask how people did stars on things like this. The little dot on the left side of the cloak was my attempt at a star, but I was wondering if I should go with something else.

Feedback is greatly appreciated!~
Now back to work *cracks whip* :biggrin:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

my option (although look at my stuff blah) would be to make a stencils and airbrush it, and after youve done figuring out to do that could you teach me hahha


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

fatmantis said:


> my option (although look at my stuff blah) would be to make a stencils and airbrush it, and after youve done figuring out to do that could you teach me hahha


That actually might be a good way to go about it rather than freehand it....... :fool: ....which is what I was thinking about doing... I'll try out masking the part I want and then brush paint it and see how it looks that way first though.
Thanks for the idea!~


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ther only thing i found using stencils is with a brush is you can end up with a build up of paint where the stencils edge sits, so just be aware of that, go to my death company rhino and youll see what i mean


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah I understand that might happen, but we'll see how it goes since I thin down my paints a lot. If not, there's always the option of stripping it and repainting with an airbrush!!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well from what I can see, your blending is pretty good without the use of the airbrush, the picture is a little unclear so it's kinda hard to really tell. 

Remeber that the colors will be darker in the folds and lighter on top, otherwise great job so far.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Well from what I can see, your blending is pretty good without the use of the airbrush, the picture is a little unclear so it's kinda hard to really tell.
> 
> Remeber that the colors will be darker in the folds and lighter on top, otherwise great job so far.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The horrible picture is due to my horrible camera.  It's like 5 years old, maybe older. That and my not having a photo booth at the moment. I'll try to take better pictures though.

As with the darker in the folds and lighter on top, I was going to go in and do that after all the back was done since I wasn't sure if I should use a wash, or just go a shade darker than what the color was next to, that and I do the shadows and highlights last. 

@everyone: anyone have any tips for the stars other than the stencil idea?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So I did some more work on this bad boy last night, but didn't have the guts or the willpower to post up pictures. I did most of the front part of the guy and the sword and the flames. I am a bit mad at the sword at the moment because it's not as bright as I would like it to be. I've been using Enchanted blue for a base, then a mixture of Ice Blue and Skull white over it...and I want it to be brighter!!!! ARGH! (Yes I rant a lot when I work on models, but am happy how they turn out at the end).

I also did work on his front cloth thingy and that should be finished unless people criticize me otherwise. I put in highlights and shadows on it and to the naked eye and not the stupid camera, it looks good. 
Well, let me know how it is!~ I'm going to work on it some more.

I really need a better camera and a photo booth, but not much funding at the moment. *sigh* Oh well, that's life, ain't it? :grin:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd previously painted on some stars and stuff on the back of my chaos lord's cloak. 










I started by selecting some different colours for starters, red, green, blue, yellow and purple. Then i watered down the colour and marked on a cross or a very diffused circle, then i worked in more paint to put more depth of colour towards the centres. This would be followed by some addition of white to my paint mix so that the central point was pure white. Works well and looks good if you can get the technique down, no need for stencils or an airbrush. 

One note is that it'll look better on a darker background.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thank Moo! I was thinking of doing that for sure, just wanted a point of reference to know where to start and to see what other people have successfully done. I was trying to go for the look that you have on your cloak so thanks!

Plus the stencil was for a crescent moon since I really don't think I can freehand that. Well I could, but i'd be yelling profanities as I did so. :laugh: So I'd prefer a stencil for the basecoat for that.

But really, thanks! And your model looks great!


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't second guess yourself It seems your hand is steady and light enough looking at your work, I would say if anything a heavy "Prime" is your nemesis here, I will side with firefighterx on this one the cheep .68 cent a can walmart primer is the best for this, a good "dusting" box and you will be fine.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking pretty goos so far.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm so happy at how this is turning out, so I had to post even though I didn't have a picture to show for it. The helm's done and whit that done, being gradiented up, as in dark on the bottom and light to the top, the whole model has a commanding presence, or so it seems to me. It's begging me to put more work in it tonight, which I will be doing. If anything, all I will have left after tonight will be some touch ups and stars/moon on the cape. I'm a little bit scared to do that though, being the perfectionist that I am and aim to be.

Though I don't like the gemming work I did, since I don't think it is dark enough for the top edge. I don't think it will show up in a photo either though.  I might have to go through and redo the gemming with darker colors. 
But it will be mostly done by tonight and I'll post pictures after that.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So, due to my stupid eyesight and fingers and hands not wanting to listen and stay still, I was not able to do the highlights on this guy...but here are the photos so far. Hopefully I don't imbibe so much caffiene tomorrow and have him finished....though I think a COMPLETELY finished product will have to wait till Monday night, with all the touch ups and varnishing and stuff.
(Yes I try to make a goal for myself to get it done as fast and best as I can, though it ends up being pushed back a bit.)

I'm not so sure about the lighting in the pictures, but in person, he looks like a bad-ass.
I think I will darken up the top of the "gems" tomorrow and see how that looks like. IMO, it will look lots better than right now.

Hope you all enjoy!!!~

P.S. I did fiddle with some of the macro settings on my camera, so some of the lines might seem a bit off. (it was in text mode and not "collection/toys" mode, so it has harsher lines)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK clicking on the pictures I was able to see the booger in her nose lol. There is a lot of little things but honestly without having the model 8 inches tall I doubt you would see them.

I will say the black looks unfinished as well as the sleeves on the robe. The model is coming along nicely though.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> OK clicking on the pictures I was able to see the booger in her nose lol. There is a lot of little things but honestly without having the model 8 inches tall I doubt you would see them.
> 
> I will say the black looks unfinished as well as the sleeves on the robe. The model is coming along nicely though.


Lol! Yeah I see that on the picture, but apparently looking at the model, that's where the light caught it in the picture, so that's why it looks like there's a "booger". And yes, not having the model 8 inches tall would help. 

The black isn't done yet as well as the sleeves or the back, as of this morning, seeing as I slept in. :biggrin: The guy that I'm doing the work for likes it a lot it seems, hopefully he'll like it a lot better once I'm done. I'll be trying to get it completely done today. Wish me luck!~

And that's a girl??? I always thought it was a guy. >.<


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL, yes the Doomseer is a female model. The lumps on the chest are not muscles, they are breasts. It is coming a long nicely, you make me want to pull mine out and paint is as well. See what magic I could pull with mine. Dunno if you ever saw my Farseer but that is the style I want to do with that one.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yes I've seen your farseer and I'm sure you would do a hell of a lot better than I can. Though I'm pretty proud of the cape at the moment. The stars could be a little smaller though, but as for freehanding, it seems to have come out pretty nicely. The guy's happy with it...and now my fingers hurt from opening so many paint pots to do the back. Lol. All I need to do now is to make the highlights go on the black parts of the armor. It should be ALL done by tonight!!!!~ Pics to come!!! And I will get better as I continue to paint!!!~ :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pick up a wet pallet it helps a ton when doing blending and such.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Pick up a wet pallet it helps a ton when doing blending and such.


Yeah I know. I think I'm going to ask my dad to send me one with extra silk screen material. He uses it for porcelain for sculpting fake teeth. He sells them to to his co-workers so let me know if ppl want one. I'll see how it works with paint though first.

On another note....IT'S FINISHED!!!!~
Here are the pics. Unless anybody finds anything really really atrocious, it is done. I know the stars could have been a bit smaller, but I think it turned out really well for a first try. The gold line on the cape is also freehanded, so don't yell at me too much if it's crooked. :biggrin: I might end up posting the end results of this on the Modeling and Painting forum since only a handful of people seem to look over here.

Anywho, accepting critiques, comments, props, anything. :grin:
Thanks to those that have been following this thread and helping!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is looking great but the one thing I see that catches my eye is the face area. It just seems bland. The cloak on the other hand looks awesome and the stars are great.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Djinn. How would you personally go about the face? I don't want to put in a highlight or something and mess it up.  And I have no idea what other things eldar have for faces. I usually just see one solid color for them. Mind giving me any ideas?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say bring the grey up another level but water it down and build slowly.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dear god, that looks AMAZING!!! :shok:

Well done sir!

+ rep for you


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I would say bring the grey up another level but water it down and build slowly.


I'll try that tomorrow and then probably end up varnishing it. I'm done for the time being...my hands are shaking and eyes are going cross-eyed... >.< Oh the joys of painting. :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know how you feel . It does look great and it does not matter what we think as long as the person who owns the piece is happy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Arumichic, SUPER JOB so far, I would also suggest/recommend tonning down the gold a bit on the sword hilt and chest as it seems to grab the attention of the eyes and draw it away from the main part of the model.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

@Djinn: Yeah, the guy hasn't seen the finished model yet, but he seemed really happy with it the other day when it didn't have highlights in it. So I'm happy with how it turned out. It made me friend/customer happy.

@DoE: Thank you. I was going to do that for the sword looking back on it today, but I think I'll leave it be for the chest area. I think the gold in the back of the cape and the front of the chest tie the model together and with the gold on the hilt dulled down a little, it will help the chest area to not be so eye catching.


----------

